# By the way...



## kiki04

my name is Krissy, mama to angel baby Hadlee Raye :flower: (And those three cuties in my sig :winkwink: )

Shall we have an introductory thread to get everyones names? I know some but not many.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw thanks Krissy! I thought your name might actually be Kiki! Love to Hadlee, did you say her name means Heather field? My second twin is Hayden and it means Heather covered Hill, it was a wee nod to Scotland for us and I like to think of him roaming around the hills. Ethan was the first born and means Strong and Impetuous, he had to be strong to live so long with no water and all squashed, poor wee man.

Anyway, I'm Nikki, no prizes for guesssing that one! And my twin angels are Ethan and Hayden as I said. Great to meet everyone, I'm so greatful for your company, though I wish we'd never had to meet, if you know what I mean. 

Good Idea on the introductory thread, it is quite hard to remember everyone's names and as the group grows it will be good to have a place for introductions.
xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Awww Krissy, this is a good idea...I'll be all confused now though, I really thought your name was Kiki ;) Now I will have to remember some other names too!!!:haha:

I'm Mhairi, mummy to Eve and Megan, my beautiful twin angels. I miss them so much.

x


----------



## blav

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

I'm Britney, mommy to angel Mateo born at 22 and a half weeks due to IC.

:hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Love this idea.... But dang, I'm with the other girls, I just KNEW your name was Kiki! :haha::haha: ... Nice to meet you Krissy! :hugs:

I'm Kelly... :wave: Mother of 4 and my angel Emma ... (yes, I was blessed with a bucket full :winkwink:) She was born sleeping March 25, 2011 at 19.4 weeks d/t my crappy cervix (IC) 

I run to my laptop to log in here to check on my lifeline friends everyday...:flower: Love you all!!

So nice to meet you all!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## blav

KamIAm said:


> Love this idea.... But dang, I'm with the other girls, I just KNEW your name was Kiki! :haha::haha: ... Nice to meet you Krissy! :hugs:
> 
> I'm Kelly... :wave: Mother of 4 and my angel Emma ... (yes, I was blessed with a bucket full :winkwink:) She was born sleeping March 25, 2011 at 19.4 weeks d/t my crappy cervix (IC)
> 
> I run to my laptop to log in here to check on my lifeline friends everyday...:flower: Love you all!!
> 
> So nice to meet you all!!!!! :hugs:

I didn't realize you lost Emma to IC...that's what they told me I had with Mateo. I have to admit I'm absolutely terrified to get pregnant again (even though that won't stop us from trying). The thought of the cerclage and the constant worry is so scary!


----------



## Bride2b

I'm Gemma & had my beautiful baby Bertie on 28th Nov 2011 at 19.2 weeks. I'm still in limbo waiting to find out why the angels needed him more than me x


----------



## daopdesign

Hi everyone :hi:

My name's Emma and I have a 2 year old son and am mummy to baby angel Owen. Pregnant again and really appreciate all the support past and present you wonderful ladies have given me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Hi all:flower:

I'm Helen, mum to 2 (ages 12 and 10), and an angel baby Thomas, born at 16 weeks to PPROM. Looking to TTC in the New Year. :happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Great idea, great thread!!!
Hi,
I am Andrea. Mom to 3 boys 20,17 and 11. I got pregnant at 40 by total accident .. and lost my Ava at 20 weeks, I gave birth to her on March 3rd and we buried her on March 11, 2011. 

XOXOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Iam Vickie. I am 30 and mummy to 5 plus Isabella. We lost her on 13th March 2010 due to an unknown cause :(


----------



## dnlfinker

Hi, i am Natalie, mommy to a 2 year old Dd and angel baby emmunah (july30th, 2011)


----------



## waiting_game

My name is MistyDawn, but Misty is better. :) Angel mami to Vanesa Marie, born too soon at 21w3days due to IC. Nice to meet you all. <3


----------



## yazoo

Kiki- I had actually wondered a few times if that was your real name. lol

I'm Tanya- Mammy to DD and angel Jakob born at 22 weeks. He should have been due tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: I think its hularious you all thought my name was kiki :rofl:

It is derived from long long long ago.... :haha:

My little brother who is 16 years younger then me couldnt say Krissy when he was learning to talk and called me Kiki, my brother David was Day Day, and my sister Angie was Annie. For some reason mine stuck. Everyone started calling me kiki... my family, my boyfriend (at the time), my friends and now my husband calls me Princess Kiki :cloud9: So it is a long standing nickname my wee brother gave me 14 years ago!


----------



## dnlfinker

that is very sweet , the way your name is derived! Kiki is a bit easier 
to remember but I will do my best to call you by the proper name

Sending best regards to everybody!


----------



## kiki04

Nikki_d72 said:


> Aw thanks Krissy! I thought your name might actually be Kiki! Love to Hadlee, did you say her name means Heather field? My second twin is Hayden and it means Heather covered Hill, it was a wee nod to Scotland for us and I like to think of him roaming around the hills. Ethan was the first born and means Strong and Impetuous, he had to be strong to live so long with no water and all squashed, poor wee man.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Nikki, no prizes for guesssing that one! And my twin angels are Ethan and Hayden as I said. Great to meet everyone, I'm so greatful for your company, though I wish we'd never had to meet, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Good Idea on the introductory thread, it is quite hard to remember everyone's names and as the group grows it will be good to have a place for introductions.
> xxx

Yes Hadlee means Heather meadows so I can see how Hayden would mean something similar :flower: I chose that name as I picture her wearing a white dress running through the heather meadows on a bright sunny day :cloud9:


----------



## Vickieh1981

kiki04 said:


> :rofl: I think its hularious you all thought my name was kiki :rofl:
> 
> It is derived from long long long ago.... :haha:
> 
> My little brother who is 16 years younger then me couldnt say Krissy when he was learning to talk and called me Kiki, my brother David was Day Day, and my sister Angie was Annie. For some reason mine stuck. Everyone started calling me kiki... my family, my boyfriend (at the time), my friends and now my husband calls me Princess Kiki :cloud9: So it is a long standing nickname my wee brother gave me 14 years ago!

Haha bless him. That's why Sophia is called Weebles. Maff couldn't say Sophia so he called her Wia which turned to Weebs, then weebles and then Weeble Knieval pmsl.


----------



## SarahJane

What a lovely idea,

Hopefully not too many guesses to realise I am called Sarah...

I have a beautiful daughter in heaven and 2 tiny angels plus 2 delinquent cats and a husband. I adore every single one of them.

Lovely to meet you all xo


----------



## OliveBay

Krissy great idea to start this thread.

I've been a bit shy til now, but maybe nows the time to be brave: I'm Sally :wave: (but I'm still happy to be called Olive!)


----------



## kiki04

Vickieh1981 said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I think its hularious you all thought my name was kiki :rofl:
> 
> It is derived from long long long ago.... :haha:
> 
> My little brother who is 16 years younger then me couldnt say Krissy when he was learning to talk and called me Kiki, my brother David was Day Day, and my sister Angie was Annie. For some reason mine stuck. Everyone started calling me kiki... my family, my boyfriend (at the time), my friends and now my husband calls me Princess Kiki :cloud9: So it is a long standing nickname my wee brother gave me 14 years ago!
> 
> Haha bless him. That's why Sophia is called Weebles. Maff couldn't say Sophia so he called her Wia which turned to Weebs, then weebles and then Weeble Knieval pmsl.Click to expand...

I love Weeble Knieval :haha: Thats too cute! :haha:


----------



## yazoo

OliveBay said:


> Krissy great idea to start this thread.
> 
> I've been a bit shy til now, but maybe nows the time to be brave: I'm Sally :wave: (but I'm still happy to be called Olive!)

Good thing I looked at this Sally- I would still be calling you Olive.


----------



## amotherslove

hi, my name is kirkley, i lost my lily at 12weeks1day. i was not as far along as most of the girls here but i was further along than the ones in the "miscarriage" section.. i honestly don't feel that i belong on either board but the ladies here have shown me such compassion and support i decided to kindof fall in here when i needed to talk.


----------



## SarahJane

amotherslove said:


> hi, my name is kirkley, i lost my lily at 12weeks1day. i was not as far along as most of the girls here but i was further along than the ones in the "miscarriage" section.. i honestly don't feel that i belong on either board but the ladies here have shown me such compassion and support i decided to kindof fall in here when i needed to talk.

YOU BELONG HERE! End of!

PS - Love your name :)


----------



## KamIAm

amotherslove said:


> hi, my name is kirkley, i lost my lily at 12weeks1day. i was not as far along as most of the girls here but i was further along than the ones in the "miscarriage" section.. i honestly don't feel that i belong on either board but the ladies here have shown me such compassion and support i decided to kindof fall in here when i needed to talk.

Exactly, well put Sarah.... You belong here :hugs: And I sooooo love your name as well! :flower:


----------



## mhazzab

yazoo said:


> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Krissy great idea to start this thread.
> 
> I've been a bit shy til now, but maybe nows the time to be brave: I'm Sally :wave: (but I'm still happy to be called Olive!)
> 
> Good thing I looked at this Sally- I would still be calling you Olive.Click to expand...

Haha me too I was also convinced you were an Olive ;)

Hi Sally :)


----------



## Bride2b

mhazzab said:


> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Krissy great idea to start this thread.
> 
> I've been a bit shy til now, but maybe nows the time to be brave: I'm Sally :wave: (but I'm still happy to be called Olive!)
> 
> Good thing I looked at this Sally- I would still be calling you Olive.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha me too I was also convinced you were an Olive ;)
> 
> Hi Sally :)Click to expand...

I just kept on picturing Olive Oil from Popeye! Hi Sally & Kirkley :hi: and of course everyone else! :hi: its such a good idea xx


----------

